# G5



## Deathmakina (28 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'imagine que ce problème doit déjà apparaître dans le forum mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé.

J'ai un G5 de 2005 que j'avais mais pour des raisons de mobilité est resté chez mes parents.
Je l'ai récuperé et lors du démarrage une fenêtre bleu avec un petit dossier orné d'un "?" clignotant.

J'ai donc essayer de retrouver mon disque de réinstallation mais malheureusement introuvable.

J'ai acheter un dvd de l'OS X 4.3 Tiger "noir avec le grand X" et l'ai insérer dans le lecteur mais il semble que mon disque dur interne a beugé car lorsque je dois choisir le volume de destination j'ai ce message: 
      "Vous ne pouvez pas installer Mac OS X sur ce volume. Mac OS X ne peut démarrer à partir de ce volume" 
avec un petit cercle rouge dans lequel se trouve un point d'exclamation.

Je tiens à préciser que je ne peux pas accéder à GUID.

Pourriez vous m'aider à résoudre ce problème????

Je vous remerci par avance.

J'ai également acheter de la ram, 4 giga au total et le G5 ne démarre pas mais clignote deux fois , ce qui doit signifier que la ram n'est pas reconnu. Et le temps de l'installation j'ai décidé de remettre les 1,5 Giga de ram initial.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2013)

Deathmakina a dit:


> lors du démarrage une fenêtre bleu avec un petit dossier orné d'un "?" clignotant.



Symptôme de "pas de disque de démarrage valide"



Deathmakina a dit:


> J'ai acheter un dvd de l'OS X 4.3 Tiger "noir avec le grand X" et l'ai insérer dans le lecteur mais il semble que mon disque dur interne a beugé car lorsque je dois choisir le volume de destination j'ai ce message:
> "Vous ne pouvez pas installer Mac OS X sur ce volume. Mac OS X ne peut démarrer à partir de ce volume"
> avec un petit cercle rouge dans lequel se trouve un point d'exclamation.



Si c'est bien un G5 (et alors, faudra nous dire lequel, PowerMac ou iMac, et quel modèle précisément), c'est normal, un G5 ne peut démarrer que si le disque de démarrage est APM, pas GUID.



Deathmakina a dit:


> Je tiens à préciser que je ne peux pas accéder à GUID.



Comme je le disais ci dessus 



Deathmakina a dit:


> J'ai également acheter de la ram, 4 giga au total et le G5 ne démarre pas mais clignote deux fois , ce qui doit signifier que la ram n'est pas reconnu. Et le temps de l'installation j'ai décidé de remettre les 1,5 Giga de ram initial.



Là, on en revient à "Quel G5 ? Et quel type de Ram ?"


----------



## Deathmakina (28 Septembre 2013)

Alors c'est un power mac : 2.0 ghz/DP/512mb
La ram : DDR PC3200 400 Mhz
Guid est un programme pas un format de disque.
Merci en tout cas Pascal 77


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2013)

Deathmakina a dit:


> Guid est un programme pas un format de disque.



GUID, ou, pour être plus précis "Tableau de partition GUID" n'est ni un programme, ni un format de disque, c'est un schéma de table de partition de disque, c'est le schéma qui permet à un disque d'être bootable sur un Mac à processeur Intel, *mais le rend "non bootable" sur un Mac à processeur PPC, or le G5 est un processeur PPC*, donc le disque doit être partitionné au moyen d'un APM (Apple Partition Map, ou en français : "Carte de Partition Apple".

Donc, si ton disque dur est partitionné selon un tel schéma, tu devras refaire son partitionnement pour le rendre bootable.

Sinon, pour ta Ram (celle qui ne fonctionne pas) : tu as bien pris de la "unbuffered, no parity, no ECC" ?


----------



## Deathmakina (28 Septembre 2013)

D'accord, donc pour utiliser APM que dois je faire et surtout ou je peux faire cela?
J'ai essayer de partitionner mon disque mais rien à faire par le biais du G5 et l'utilitaire de disque.
Aidez moi s'il vous plaît


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2013)

Deathmakina a dit:


> J'ai essayer de partitionner mon disque mais rien à faire par le biais du G5 et l'utilitaire de disque.
> Aidez moi s'il vous plaît



Il te faut démarrer l'utilitaire de disque depuis le DVD d'installation du système (menu "Outils" après le choix de la langue), ou en démarrant depuis un système installé sur un autre disque. Dans la colonne de gauche, tu sélectionnes le disque (et pas le volume actuellement monté dessus, la première icône, donc), puis dans l'onglet "Partitionner", tu remplace "Actuel" par "1 partition", ce qui active le bouton "Options" en bas, tu cliques dessus, tu choisis "Carte de partition Apple", tu valides, puis (si ça ne figure pas déjà) tu choisis le format Mac OS étendu journalisé (évite le "sensible à la casse", c'est une source d'emmerdes), tu donnes un nom à ton volume, et tu cliques sur "partitionner" en bas à droite.


----------



## Deathmakina (28 Septembre 2013)

Je viens de suivre tes instructions mais je n'ai pas de bouton "option", j'ai : "diviser" "revenir" "partitionner"
Dois je verrouillé pour la modification?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2013)

Deathmakina a dit:


> Je viens de suivre tes instructions mais je n'ai pas de bouton "option", j'ai : "diviser" "revenir" "partitionner"
> Dois je verrouillé pour la modification?


----------



## Deathmakina (28 Septembre 2013)

Ma page est différente, car à l'emplacement du "+" et du "-", j'ai "diviser" et à l'emplacement de "option", je n'ai strictement rien.
Et dans le rectangle bleu avec " sans titre 1", de mon côté, j'ai un petit cadenas en bas à gauche que je peux ouvrir ou fermer afin de vérrouiller les modifications.

J'avoue ne plus rien comprendre à ma situation car tes explications sont bel et bien détaillées mais le problème vient de mon Dvd d'installation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2013)

Deathmakina a dit:


> Ma page est différente, car à l'emplacement du "+" et du "-", j'ai "diviser" et à l'emplacement de "option", je n'ai strictement rien.
> Et dans le rectangle bleu avec " sans titre 1", de mon côté, j'ai un petit cadenas en bas à gauche que je peux ouvrir ou fermer afin de vérrouiller les modifications.
> 
> J'avoue ne plus rien comprendre à ma situation car tes explications sont bel et bien détaillées mais le problème vient de mon Dvd d'installation.



Tu es sûr que c'est bien 10.4.3, et pas 10.3.4, ton DVD ? Parce que je viens de vérifier, l'utilitaire de disque de mon DVD de Tiger (un 10.4.0 dans mon cas, donc plus ancien que le tien) comporte bien ce bouton "Options", et la configuration que tu décris correspond à l'utilitaire de disque de Mac OS X 10.3.x "Panther" !


----------



## Deathmakina (29 Septembre 2013)

Sur le bas de la boite noir avec un grand "X" argenté, il y a une étiquette avec un code barre: "Apple Mac OS X 10.4.3 TIGER dt. DVD.
Après, c'est écrit en allemand, es ce un problème?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2013)

Deathmakina a dit:


> Sur le bas de la boite noir avec un grand "X" argenté, il y a une étiquette avec un code barre: "Apple Mac OS X 10.4.3 TIGER dt. DVD.
> Après, c'est écrit en allemand, es ce un problème?



Je ne pense pas, entre des OS X allemands, français ou américains, les seules parties qui soient localisées "dans le dur", c'est l'emballage et l'étiquetage du disque ! C'est quand-même curieux, ton histoire, ce bouton "options" est apparu avec la toute première version de Tiger, c'est anormal que tu ne l'aies pas  Tu es certain que ton DVD n'est pas une contrefaçon ?


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (29 Septembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu es certain que ton DVD n'est pas une contrefaçon ?



Si les mecs se mettent à contrefaire des DVD de Tiger, c'est quand même que le monde va mal...


----------



## Deathmakina (29 Septembre 2013)

Oui certain, mais je me demander si mon disque dur n'aurait pas un problème puisqu'il refuse de se formater correctement.

J'ai relancer le système et c'est toujours le même problème, n'ayant pas de clavier apple je n'arrive pas à réaliser les divers manipulations afin de tout vérifier.

J'ai la possibilité de redémarrer sur un URL afin que l'installation se fasse en ligne, aurait tu une adresse d'aide au rebootage de l'OS X?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2013)

Deathmakina a dit:


> J'ai la possibilité de redémarrer sur un URL afin que l'installation se fasse en ligne, aurait tu une adresse d'aide au rebootage de l'OS X?



En ligne sur un réseau local, avec un serveur de boot sous OS X server, pas "sur internet" !

Ce qui est incompréhensible, c'est l'absence de ce bouton "options", il devrait au moins apparaitre en grisé mais apparaitre.


----------



## Deathmakina (29 Septembre 2013)

le seul bouton option que j'ai c'est dans la troisième phase d'installation juste après avoir accepter les conditions d'installation, là ou je dois choisir le disque sur lequel je souhaite installer l'OS mais il est gris et je ne peux pas y accéder.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h05 ----------

Je viens de regarder dans "Information" sur DD interne est à 
"Type de partition : GUID_partition_scheme"
Es ce normal?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2013)

Deathmakina a dit:


> le seul bouton option que j'ai c'est dans la troisième phase d'installation juste après avoir accepter les conditions d'installation, là ou je dois choisir le disque sur lequel je souhaite installer l'OS mais il est gris et je ne peux pas y accéder.



Non, ça, ce sont les options d'installation (clean install, récupération des utilisateurs et réglages réseau, Formatage avant installation).



Deathmakina a dit:


> "Type de partition : GUID_partition_scheme"
> Es ce normal?



Oui, c'est normal &#8230; Pour un disque de démarrage de Mac Intel (CoreSolo, CoreDuo, Core2Duo ou Core ix), mais le problème, c'est que pour un disque de démarrage de Mac PPC (G3, G4 ou G5), il est impératif d'avoir un schéma de table de partition "Apple Partition Map" (Carte de partition Apple), d'où le besoin de re-partitionner ce disque.

Résumons nous, histoire d'être sûr : tu démarres le Mac depuis le DVD de Tiger, tu choisis la langue, puis tu fais "suivant", et là, au lieu de lancer l'installation, tu vas dans le menu "Utilitaires", en haut, dans la barre des menus, et tu choisis "Utilitaire de disque". C'est bien ça, que tu fais ?


----------



## Deathmakina (29 Septembre 2013)

oui exactement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------

et après avoir partitionner je quitte la fenêtre et je continu l'installation en acceptant les conditions d'utilisation Apple et je dois ensuite choisir un volume mais ca ne marche pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2013)

Deathmakina a dit:


> et après avoir partitionner je quitte la fenêtre et je continu l'installation en acceptant les conditions d'utilisation Apple et je dois ensuite choisir un volume mais ca ne marche pas



Ben oui, normal, le seul but du partitionnement étant de changer le type de schéma de table de partition, si tu conserves le tableau de partition GUID, ça ne peut pas marcher.


----------



## Deathmakina (29 Septembre 2013)

et que dois je faire après avoir partitionner ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2013)

Deathmakina a dit:


> et que dois je faire après avoir partitionner ?



Encore une fois, le changement de schéma se fait pendant le partitionnement, donc il ne sert à rien de partitionner si tu n'as pas accès à ce fameux bouton "Options", qui, seul, permet ce changement de schéma.


----------



## Deathmakina (29 Septembre 2013)

ok ca me tue que ma version ne soit pas comme la tienne car à part payer un pro pour le faire je n'ai pas d'autre solution
Merci en tout cas pour votre aide car au moins maintenant je sais ou j'en suis, merci et big up à Pascal 77


----------

